# hard skills, soft skills



## Lexoplast (Nov 12, 2009)

Σε σχέση με την εργασία και την επαγγελματική κατάρτιση. Πληροφορίες εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Nov 13, 2009)

Βρήκα καλές τις αγγλικές εξηγήσεις και τις αντιγράφω:

Hard skills are specific, teachable abilities that may be required in a given context, such as a job or university application.

Examples of hard skills include:

* facility with spreadsheets
* typing
* mathematical ability
* proficiency with software applications
* operating machinery
* software development
* speaking a foreign language
* calculus 

Other attributes, such as the ability to empathize with others or to remain calm under pressure, are sometimes known as soft skills. 

Soft skills are personal attributes that enhance an individual's interactions, job performance and career prospects. Unlike hard skills, which tend to be specific to a certain type of task or activity, soft skills are broadly applicable.

Soft skills are sometimes broken down into personal attributes, such as:

* optimism
* common sense
* responsibility
* a sense of humor
* integrity
* time-management
* motivation.

and interpersonal abilities, such as:

* empathy
* leadership
* communication
* good manners
* sociability
* the ability to teach.

It's often said that hard skills will get you an interview but you need soft skills to get (and keep) the job.​
Σκέφτομαι: «τεχνικές και κοινωνικές δεξιότητες».

Από το Βήμα Ιδεών:

Η πρόσληψη στελεχών και η εξέλιξή τους σε επιτυχημένους ηγέτες δεν βασίζεται μόνο στις ακαδημαϊκές γνώσεις, στην τεχνική εξειδίκευση ή στην εξυπνάδα τους- αυτά είναι αρκετά αναπτυγμένα στους περισσότερους και δεν αποτελούν συγκριτικό πλεονέκτημα- αλλά σε άλλες *«μαλακές δεξιότητες» (soft skills)* που βρήκαν στέγη κάτω από τον όρο *«συναισθηματική - κοινωνική νοημοσύνη».* Οπως έχουν δείξει οι έρευνες, στις ηγετικές θέσεις το 85% της επιτυχίας μπορεί να εξηγηθεί με βάση τις συναισθηματικές και κοινωνικές ικανότητες. Οι αποτελεσματικοί ηγέτες διαθέτουν αυτοεπίγνωση γνωρίζοντας τόσο τα δυνατά όσο και τα αδύνατα σημεία τους, έχουν αυτοπεποίθηση, ξέρουν να ελέγχουν τα συναισθήματά τους ώστε να αποφεύγουν δυσάρεστες συναισθηματικές εκρήξεις, είναι καλοί ακροατές με ενσυναίσθηση που τους βοηθάει να αντιλαμβάνονται το συναισθηματικό υπόβαθρο της ομάδας τους. Εχουν ένα προσωπικό όραμα και μια αποστολή που τους παρακινεί, επικοινωνούν πειστικά με τους άλλους και χτίζουν δίκτυα σχέσεων και συμμαχίες για να επιτύχουν τους στόχους τους. Οι παραπάνω δεξιότητες φαίνεται ότι τους βοηθούν να διαχειριστούν με επιτυχία τόσο τον εαυτό τους όσο και τους συνεργάτες τους.​


----------



## Lexoplast (Nov 13, 2009)

nickel said:


> Σκέφτομαι: «τεχνικές και κοινωνικές δεξιότητες».


Σαφώς καλύτερο από τη δική μου πρώτη προσπάθεια (εργασιακές και διαπροσωπικές). Το έχω δει και ως τυπικές και άτυπες (ίσως με τη λογική ότι τα soft skills δεν είναι εύκολο να αξιολογηθούν και να πιστοποιηθούν;) αλλά δε μ' άρεσε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 13, 2009)

Από μια διαφορετική προσέγγιση, να προτείνω το ζευγαράκι _*«επίκτητες» και «έμφυτες»*_ δεξιότητες (με το πρόβλημα ότι και κάποιες δεξιότητες από τη λίστα sοft μπορεί επίσης να είναι επίκτητες ή να συζητιέται αν είναι επίκτητες).


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 13, 2009)

(Πολύ) πιο ελεύθερα θα μπορούσε να ήταν και "επαγγελματικά προσόντα" "ικανότητες προσωπικότητας".


----------



## nickel (Nov 13, 2009)

Και, πολύ λιγότερο ελεύθερα, θα μπορούσε να είναι «σκληρές και μαλακές δεξιότητες», αλλά μόνο αν συνοδεύονται από εισαγωγικά και κάποια εξήγηση, όπως κάνουν κάποιοι, π.χ.

Ο Επίτροπος σημείωσε ότι "η εκπαίδευση μπορεί να αντιμετωπίσει καλύτερα αυτές τις ανταγωνιστικές προκλήσεις παραμένοντας αληθινή και ενθαρρύνοντας τους νέους ανθρώπους να διευρύνουν την προσωπική τους ανάπτυξη. Πρέπει να παραχωρήσει αρκετό χρόνο και χώρο στα έμφυτα ταλέντα τους και τη δημιουργικότητά τους ώστε να αναπτυχθεί με έναν ισορροπημένο τρόπο, που συνδυάζει τις 'μαλακές' ειδικότητες, όπως μια αίσθηση της πρωτοβουλίας ή των διαπολιτισμικών δεξιοτήτων, με τις αποκαλούμενες 'σκληρές' δεξιότητες στις συγκεκριμένες θεματικές περιοχές όπως τα μαθηματικά και τις επιστήμες".


----------



## SBE (Nov 14, 2009)

Κι εδώ παλι συνειρμικά πήγα στο hard science και soft science. 
Ό,τι θυμάμαι κλπκλπ


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 14, 2009)

Το χειρότερο θα ήταν να προέρχονται από το hardware και το software...


----------



## Palavra (Dec 7, 2016)

Καλημέρα πέρα ως πέρα εφτά χρόνια αργότερα :)

Αναζητώ μια απόδοση του όρου soft skills στα ελληνικά και είπα να περάσω να πάρω και τη γνώμη σας. Η ΙΑΤΕ προτείνει *εγκάρσιες δεξιότητες* (που σίγουρα θα μου το γυρίσουν πίσω), *προσωπικές δεξιότητες* (που πολύ μου αρέσει αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα μπερδέψει το κοινό μου) και *μη τεχνικές δεξιότητες* (που μου αρέσει ακόμα περισσότερο αλλά έχω την ίδια ανησυχία όπως πριν).

Εσείς τι λέτε; Για να σας βοηθήσω, κάνω επιμέλεια σε ένα κείμενο εταιρικής παρουσίασης όπου η κάθε τρίτη λέξη εκτός από τα άρθρα είναι στα αγγλικά και ψάχνω εναλλακτικές για κάποιους από τους όρους (τα technical skills π.χ. τα έκανα «τεχνικές δεξιότητες», επανάσταση!)


----------



## Themis (Dec 7, 2016)

Αναρωτιέμαι αν θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί το "προσωποπαγείς δεξιότητες", αν και το συγκεκριμένο κοινό ίσως μόνο το "μαλακές" να νόμιζε ότι καταλαβαίνει ("νόμιζε" - επειδή η απλή αναγνώριση του αγγλικού όρου κάνει όλους να θεωρούν ότι κοινωνούν πλήρως με τα υψηλά νοήματα, σύμφωνα με το "αρχή και τέλος σοφίας η των αγγλικών ονομάτων επίσκεψις").


----------



## Palavra (Dec 7, 2016)

Διάβασα βιαστικά και ο τόνος στο «μαλακές» πέρασε μια μικρή περιπέτεια :)  Ωραίο είναι αυτό, θα το δοκιμάσω.
Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 7, 2016)

Και προσωποκεντρικές μπορεί να ήταν πιο αποδεκτό από τις προσωποπαγείς (επειδή, ακριβώς, είναι -παγείς και όχι μεταβλητές).


----------

